# monza advice



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi
we are busy planning our summer holiday next year and i fancy doing the italian f1 at monza in september.
have any of you guys got any advice or info that would be useful ie campsites etc
cheers frank


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of doing that myself. There is a campsite on the circuit or 
here >>> Monza Campsite


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

That sounds like a good idea.
Now to convince Lady p .

I surprised her with World superbikes at Assen this year. :wink: 


Dave p


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

DJP said:


> Thinking of doing that myself. There is a campsite on the circuit or
> here >>> Monza Campsite


Hi,

I have stayed with CampingF1 before in Spa, Belgium. They seemed to be quite a well ran business. They had all the basic facilities plus a good Beer Tent for evening entertainment.

I too am now wondering if I can waddle this one without Suzy somehow (kids will be back at School, so one of us has to be here to look after them  )


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

bump


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

bump again


----------

